# Moin zusammen



## Koppdrop (27 Juni 2017)

Alex hier aus dem Süden von Düsseldorf wink2

Möchte mich an dieser Stelle offiziell vorstellen.
Nettes Froum wie ich sehe :thumbup:


Freut mich hierzusein :WOW:


----------



## General (30 Juni 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

